

Interview with Fusion Garage's Chandra Rathakrishnan... post-fallout - andrewhillman
http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/22/the-engadget-interview-fusion-garages-chandra-rathakrishnan/

======
bandushrew
Man, you have to respect that guy.

He has done very interesting things, (almost) released 2 tablets in a world
where his competitors are mostly huge companies with vast resources and is
fighting for the survival of his company.

I hope he pulls it all together.

------
Indyan
This is one uncannily candid interview. In fact, Chandra's answers remind me
of Arrington, only less full of himself.

~~~
andrewhillman
It's sad to see someones career fall apart. The web is written in ink and it
doesn't remove so easily. I cannot imagine this guy being able to get another
round of funding to save his company with all that surrounds him.

